

Ask HN : How to turn quote requests into paying clients? - bo_Olean

It's been a while since I am getting unexpected quote requests. The subject line states "quote". While most of them are with little info about actual work to be done. I have been quick replying those emails asking few questions about the work to be done, but couldn't get response. How do you handle such requests? How could we turn an unexpected quote request into a paying client?<p>Here is a recent one:<p><i>Hey there, We are looking for dev team that could provide programming and updates for some web apps we are planing to launch. If you are interested in long term business relationship let us know.</i>
======
frommers
I think the first step is to create a process or set of guidelines for which
of these "requests" are worth pursuing. If you can quickly decide if a
projects are worth pursuing you will cut down on a lot of wasted emails and
only be left with projects that would be a win for your team. After deciding a
project is worthwhile I have found that the best way to actually go from a RFP
to a client is to develop a relationship with them. Ask for a in person
meeting if they are local and if they aren't request a Skype call. Many people
respond to you attempting to create that personal relationship and showing
that you care about your clients and work. Many people just don't do this
anymore and rely too heavily on email, building the offline relationship is
still the key to creating new sales opportunities IMO.

